# Unable to install Windows 10



## fauxpa46 (Dec 30, 2020)

I am attempting to install Windows 10 (with an install, licensed disk) on a computer that has not been used for some time. I do not remember if the hard disk was "wiped" or not. It is a Dell XPS, originally Windows 7. It appears to have no driver necessary for the install. It asks to browse for the folder where the driver is located, but all attempts relay the message, "No signed device drivers were found. Make sure that the installation media contains the correct drivers, and then click OK."

After startup (with disk engaged) I receive a message under "Windows Setup", to either "Install now" or "Repair your computer". After clicking on "Repair...." the next screen offers "Choose an option", either "Troubleshoot" or "Turn off your PC". After "Troubleshoot" I am offered either "Reset this PC" or "Advanced options". I will stop here and await further instructions from one of your techs who care to answer. Thank you.


----------



## fauxpa46 (Dec 30, 2020)

As an addendum to the above, I am also getting the message, "The drive where Windows is installed is locked. Unlock the drive and try again. (I have no clue how to proceed.)


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

You do not want to choose - repair your computer that is used when there is already an install of 10 and you are going to use the installation media to repair it
You want - install now

However I have a doubt about the disc - where please is it from and what is the packaging or the box that it came in showing on the labels 
If it is an install disc - it should come with a licence key - product key
DO NOT type that in your reply but please indicate that it does come with such.

Look please at the images on item 7 and 8 on this link
(4) Clean Install Windows 10 | Tutorials (tenforums.com)

you want the install now as shown


----------



## fauxpa46 (Dec 30, 2020)

The disk was purchased from Microsoft Corp. and yes, does have a 25-digit/numerical product key to enter. It is a Win Home 10 64bit English DVD.

When starting the computer (with disk in drive)the screen asks for the product key, then INSTALL NOW, then asks for either Upgrade or Custom. I chose Upgrade. I removed the disk, shut down computer, restarted the computer, then re-entered the install disk as directed. Screen shows "Diagnosing your computer". 

I am now back to the screen which states, "Automatic Repair couldn't repair you PC. Press 'Advanced options' to try other options to repair your PC or 'Shut down' to turn off your PC. Log file: D:\WINDOWS\System32\Logfiles\SrtTrail.txt


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

fauxpa46 said:


> As an addendum to the above, I am also getting the message, "The drive where Windows is installed is locked. Unlock the drive and try again. (I have no clue how to proceed.)


This machine has BitLocker on it. You will need to get into Command Prompt via a recovery disk and clean/format the drive.


----------



## fauxpa46 (Dec 30, 2020)

Well, I have absolutely no idea how to do that.


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

Boot the computer from the DVD again and then
You do not choose upgrade you choose custom

*8. Perform a custom install*

When prompted, choose the *Custom: Install Windows only (advanced) *option. This will erase everything on your existing Windows 10 drive (usually C)










See item 12 on the previous link I sent you

then you follow the clean install on that previous link


----------



## fauxpa46 (Dec 30, 2020)

I get as far as #12-14, however I'm told, "No signed device drivers were found. Make sure that the installation media contains the correct drivers, and then click OK.

Now what?


----------



## bigk (Jul 20, 2005)

Here's what I would do in your situation.


Insert and boot from the win 10 disk.
Choose install
Custom install
Shift+F10
Command prompt should start. Type in the following.

Diskpart
List disk
Take note of the number on your disk you want to format.
Select disk x [x is the drive number. Example: select disk 0]
Clean
Exit
Close the command prompt if needed. Hard drive should be in gpt format already coming from win 7.

Continue the install process.

I know this process works on a normal install of windows 10. I have not tried it with a drive that is encrypted. Worth a shot though.


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

1.


fauxpa46 said:


> I get as far as #12-14, however I'm told, "No signed device drivers were found. Make sure that the installation media contains the correct drivers, and then click OK.


2. It would help considerably if you could be more fully detailed in your reply.
*



I get as far as 12-14

Click to expand...

*Exactly please at which part of the 12-14 do you see this message
Is the drive shown as explained below in the quote in red. at item 8 on this post 

3. Have you configured the boot from the dvd in the setup for legacy or UEFI 
*Please see the guide I sent you*
3 *Boot to the UEFI firmware settings* for your motherboard, and enable or disable *UEFI* or *Legacy BIOS* (CSM) mode for how you want to install Windows 10.
Usually it will be set to UEFI mode by default if supported. You may need to read your PC's or motherboard's manual for its specific instructions on how to change this setting.

4. The Windows installation DVD should have the necessary basic drivers to install 10 on that Dell WITHOUT you having to load any separate drivers from a USB pen.

*5. PLEASE do ensure that you have disconnected ALL external devices, SD cards, etc apart from Monitor keyboard and mouse.

6. So does the procedure get as far as showing the drive please as at stage 14 OR does the message appear immediately after you click custom install.*

7. What please is the exact model of the Dell XPS

8. 
*



B)

Click to expand...

*


> Select a hard drive or partition that you want to do a clean install of Windows 10 on, do one of the options in the blue TIP box below for how you want to install Windows to this drive or partition, click/tap on the *Next* button when finished, and go to *step 16* below. (see screenshot below)
> 
> If your hard drive is not displayed and it's either a *SATA drive* or in a *RAID* setup, then you need to connect a USB key or DVD disc with the RAID or SATA drivers on it, click on *Load Driver*, select the folder on the USB key or DVD that contains the RAID or SATA drivers to install them. Afterwards, your RAID drives will be available to select from to install Windows on


----------



## fauxpa46 (Dec 30, 2020)

I tried the above, with each disk listed (0-3). After each entry of "Clean" I am shown the message "There is no disk selected. Please select a disk and try again."


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

It is extremely difficult to know exactly at what stage of which process you are referring to
As you say


fauxpa46 said:


> I tried the above, with each disk listed (0-3). After each entry of "Clean" I am shown the message "There is no disk selected. Please select a disk and try again."


but there is my post and a colleagues post - before that reply - so we do not know to which above you refer

Presuming it is the diskpart
I think you may have missed the line select disk

Here is an example

Microsoft Windows [Version 10.0.19041.685]
(c) 2020 Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.
C:\WINDOWS\system32>diskpart
Microsoft DiskPart version 10.0.19041.610
Copyright (C) Microsoft Corporation.
On computer: - this would show your name
DISKPART> *list disk*

Disk ### Status Size Free Dyn Gpt
-------- ------------- ------- ------- --- ---
Disk 0 Online 465 GB 5120 KB
Disk 1 Online 465 GB 0 B
Disk 2 Online 28 GB 0 B
Disk 3 Online 1862 GB 0 B
Disk 4 Online 232 GB 1024 KB
Disk 5 No Media 0 B 0 B

DISKPART> *select disk 0*

Disk 0 is now the selected disk.

DISKPART> here you would type the clean cmd


----------



## bigk (Jul 20, 2005)

We're kind of saying the same thing here. Haha


----------



## fauxpa46 (Dec 30, 2020)

There is no disk selected. This is what it is telling me. There is no further to go. Something is missing somewhere. What you are telling me to do is not working. I have the choice of choosing one of four disks, those being 0-3. Each time I type in the specific disk and then CLEAN I'm told there is no disk selected. I don't know what you want me to do at that point. I seem to be at a standstil.


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

DO NOT proceed with the clean cmd
when you have the disks 0,1,2 and 3 shown
and you then type
DISKPART> *select disk 0*
does it then respond with 
*Disk 0 is now the selected disk. *


----------



## fauxpa46 (Dec 30, 2020)

_"DO NOT proceed with the clean cmd
when you have the disks 0,1,2 and 3 shown
and you then type
DISKPART> *select disk 0*
does it then respond with_
*Disk 0 is now the selected disk."

Yes, it does.*


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

so when you previously posted this


fauxpa46 said:


> Each time I type in the specific disk and then CLEAN I'm told there is no disk selected.


were you doing as above then and when you had - is now the selected disk
then typing
clean


----------



## fauxpa46 (Dec 30, 2020)

1) I type "select disk 0"
2) Response is: "Disk 0 is now the selected disk.
3) At DISKPART> I type "Clean"
4) Response is: "Virtual Disk Service error: There is no media in the device."

I get the same responses when selecting all four disks (0-3)


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

When you type list disk
please write down what exactly is shown and then type that here
use the example please I gave you in my post 12 as in the emboldened text


Macboatmaster said:


> DISKPART> list disk
> 
> Disk ### Status Size Free Dyn Gpt
> -------- ------------- ------- ------- --- ---
> ...


----------



## fauxpa46 (Dec 30, 2020)

*Disk #### Status Size Free Dyn Gpt
Disk 0 No Media 0B 0B
Disk 1 No Media 0B 0B
Disk 2 No Media 0B 0B
Disk 3 No Media 0B 0B*


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

diskpart is seeing the disks
but cannot read them
therefore all it is seeing is a physical disk connection

You need to enter setup that is on the first post screen where it will say to enter setup press ? - the ? will be the indication of which key - could be F2 or delete

As I asked before 


Macboatmaster said:


> 7. What please is the exact model of the Dell XPS


In setup you will then see the BIOS window and your drives will likely be listed under the tab MAIN


----------



## fauxpa46 (Dec 30, 2020)

It is an XPS 8300
Specs:

430-3922 : Dell 1501 WLAN PCIe card
421-9898 : THX TruStudio PC
421-5693 : Windows 7 Home Premium 64 bit, English, No Media
421-4652 : My Dell
421-4542 : Roxio Creator Starter,No Media
421-4356 : Software, DataSafe Online 2.0 2GB
421-3645 : Basic Stage
421-3609 : Power DVD 9.5, BD
421-0756 : SKYPE VOIP Software Application
420-9841 : Cozi-Calendar
420-9691 : DataSafe Local BackUp
420-8878 : Soft Contracts Dell In-Home Hardware Agreement
420-6576 : DELL WELCOME,Software Dimension/Inspiron
420-6436 : PC-Restore, Dim/Insp
410-0568 : McAfee 11, 30 Day
410-0450 : Microsoft Office Starter: redu ced-functionality Word and Exc el w/ ads. No PowerPoint or Ou tlook
342-2008 : 1.5TB Serial ATA 2 Hard Drive 7200 RPM
331-1418 : Dell Resource DVD with Applica tion Backup
331-0659 : Dell Consumer Multimedia Keybo ard
330-6097 : You have chosen a Windows 7 Sy stem
330-1158 : Dell USB 6-Button Laser Mouse
330-0172 : S and P Drop-in-Box Marcom for DHS Desktops
320-7810 : If accessories are purchased, they may ship separately
320-2976 : AMD Radeon HD 6450 1GB DDR3
318-0455 : Windows Live Wave 4
318-0357 : Blu-ray 8X BD-R, DVD+/-RW Driv e with DVD+R double layer writ e capability
317-7678 : XPS 8300 Intel Core i5-2310 pr ocessor(6MB Cache, 2.9GHz)
317-5786 : 8GB DDR3 SDRAM at 1333MHz - 4x 2GB
313-6138 : No Speaker Requested
313-3607 : No Dial Up Modem Requested for Dell Dimension
225-0125 : XPS 8300


----------



## fauxpa46 (Dec 30, 2020)

After entering the product code/key and checking I agree to continue, the next screen asks for a normal install or custom. I click on custom, which then takes me to a screen that shows the following:
*Where do you want to install Windows?*
_*Refresh Delete Format New
Load driver Extend *_
**We couldn't find any drives. To get a storage driver, click Load driver*

After clicking on Load driver, the screen shows:
*Load driver*
_* To install the device driver for your drive, insert the installation media containing the 
driver files, and then click OK.*_
*Note: The installation media can be a CD, DVD, or USB flash drive
Browse OK Cancel*


----------



## fauxpa46 (Dec 30, 2020)

So, no one on here can offer a solution. Interesting.


----------



## Gr3iz (Mar 9, 2009)

fauxpa46 said:


> I click on custom, which then takes me to a screen that shows the following:
> *Where do you want to install Windows?*
> _*Refresh Delete Format New
> Load driver Extend *_
> **We couldn't find any drives. To get a storage driver, click Load driver*


At this point, do you have any drives listed? Typically you will see 3 or 4 partitions that you will select and delete individually until you've got one left that says "Unallocated", then proceed to run the installation.


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

The install media is apparently not seeing the drives
and indeed diskpart is only seeing


fauxpa46 said:


> Disk #### Status Size Free Dyn Gpt
> Disk 0 No Media 0B 0B
> Disk 1 No Media 0B 0B
> Disk 2 No Media 0B 0B
> Disk 3 No Media 0B 0B


and as posted it suggests that it may not be able to see them because it does not recognise the SATA - RAID driver or whatever it is.


fauxpa46 said:


> *We couldn't find any drives. To get a storage driver, click Load driver


*as I asked we need to know what is shown in BIOS for the drive/s - post 21 refers.
It appears we should be looking for a 
1.5TB Serial ATA 2 Hard Drive 7200 RPM 
but of course that was the original spec - not necessarily what is there in the computer now.*

Bitlocker or some other encryption has been mentioned but that should not IMHO effect a clean install
It would as I mentioned apply to an upgrade install, which was what was being selected at first.


----------

